# New anglerfish



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

got this fella yesterday. its about 3" and it has already eaten my porkfish








not 100% sure on the ID, but think its a Antennarius multiocellatus

porkfish and angler before the porkfish was tempted by the lure
View attachment 61757


View attachment 61758


View attachment 61759


View attachment 61760


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

View attachment 61761


View attachment 61762


View attachment 61763


can you see it?









View attachment 61764


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Holy crap, that thing is so badass. You can hardly see it. Out of my fav salt water preds that has to be my favorite









Id love to see more pics of that thing in action


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

damn, that thing is f'n badass!!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

all i gotta say


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

whats he eat.....that looks like the baddest fish ever


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

emmmm yeah man that fish is def. a badass. nice pick up. you need ot be stoppin in the saltwater part more and sharin pics of your tank. next i wantt o see a vid. of your angler usin his lure to eat









J-Rod


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow...very nice









I would love to own a saltwater setup, but that is just to much work and dedication for me.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> whats he eat.....that looks like the baddest fish ever
> [snapback]1030124[/snapback]​


in the shop it would eat live mollies and lancefish. i have got it to eat lancefish, and it did also take out the porkfish


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Just noticed your from Derbyshire so ya not to far from me. Whereabouts did you get it from, and how much if you dont mind me asking? Whats the setup like?
They had a tank at The Deep with about 5 of these things in, i was amazed by them


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

got it from south manchester aquatics in stockport. cost me £32. ordered another one today - a coloured one which will be decent

the setup is just lots of rocks so it can sit somewhere


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very nice







Those are quite the teeth


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

Are you going to put them together? I wouldn't, as one will eat the other, or at least try to.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like a predatory booger :laugh:

Great fish though - you don't see them that often


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

looks like he is grining in this pic


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

flyboy said:


> Are you going to put them together? I wouldn't, as one will eat the other, or at least try to.
> [snapback]1031730[/snapback]​


thats not garunteed, a display tank at an aquarium near me has about 5 of them asll together and they were fine last time i went in


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

flyboy said:


> Are you going to put them together? I wouldn't, as one will eat the other, or at least try to.
> [snapback]1031730[/snapback]​


yes i am
they will only eat each other if there is quite a difference in size between them, which there isn't going to be.

besides, i am aiming to get 4 or 5 in total for a species tank, and i have also seen them at the deep (Not impressed when i went there)


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> besides, i am aiming to get 4 or 5 in total for a species tank, and i have also seen them at the deep (Not impressed when i went there)


I agree, apart from a couple of tanks the place sucked. I liked the angler tank, and although the sharks were impressive, once you've seen one shark tank you've seen them all!


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

i think the lift at the end was gay. not what i was expecting, which was the same with alot of other people.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

ctarry said:


> flyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to put them together? I wouldn't, as one will eat the other, or at least try to.
> ...


Hmm....check out www.GrimReef.com, and ask the Angler pros...

I've heard of them eating other Anglers that are the same size. These things have MASSIVE mouths.

Its your call tho. I love those! I hope they get along fine. Be sure to post more pics.

--Dan


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

Yea, they MAY be fine. But I personally would not risk it. I have seen vids of large fish disappearing into the jaws of a same sized angler. They are mouths with fins. Go to the Anglerfish/frogfish section at Grimreefers.com as DannyBoy suggested. That would be an expensive and sad meal, just looking out for you.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ctarry said:
> 
> 
> > flyboy said:
> ...


i have!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

that fish looks really pissed off lol


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice looking fish.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

I'll bump this....I want more pics!

--Dan


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

that thing is pretty cool :nod:


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I'll bump this....I want more pics!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1038057[/snapback]​


i have more

just charging the camera battery up and then i can put them on - fishing pics, but not the best


----------

